# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Book your private Airport transfer today

## Luxurious Carib Tours

Book your private ground transportation to your Hotel/Resort in Ocho Rios and get the best customer service, reasonable rates and special offers.

Contact us for more information.

Tel#: 1876 798 8382 or 1876 816 6503
Email: luxuriouscaribtours@yahoo.com
Website: www.luxuriouscaribtours.com

----------


## Luxurious Carib Tours

Jamaica is known for its beautiful beaches, rugged mountains, breathtaking waterfalls and authentic Caribbean hospitality, that’s what makes it the world’s premier vacation destinations.

See and experience this tropical paradise Jamaica, with us as our specially trained and courteous team will pull out all the stops to make your time in jJmaica much more special! Luxurious Carib Tours will create a comfortable and fun atmosphere that will maximize the experience.

To Book With Luxurious Carib Tours
call 1876-798-8382 or 1876-816-6503
Email: luxuriouscaribtours@yahoo.com
Website: http://www.luxuriouscaribtours.com

----------

